# South Central Rally Slide Show



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Ok trying out something new here. I created a web slide show and uploaded it to the Outbackers Site to see what would happen. *Note:* these are only the pictures I took, If the other South Central members want for me to add their pictures to the slide show upload your pics so I can add them in. Also If the folks from the Rally want a copy of the slide show I can create it on a CD for you and send it your way just email me your address.

South Central Rally Slide Show

Vern









PS: The CD slide show is full screen...









PSS: Up to 43 pics now...


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Vern38,
Works great. I have some pictures on the Rally Greetings Thread if you want to add those.

The only thing missing was me eating brisket!!!!!

Thanks,
KB


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That was neat









I see the dog had first billing









Real nice pics Vern

John


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, Vern:
Very nice!









As soon as I get my photos sized down, I'll upload them to the site.

I see Pricess Brandie got first billing. She is such a little diva!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Updated with kbrazielTx pics...

Vern action


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

summergames84 said:


> Hi, Vern:
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> ...


Just got to love her






























Vern


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Great slide show!
....and the weather looks so warm! 
I'm jealous


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I see the dog had first billing


What dog?









What's the name of that park? Looks like it's one we would like to go to.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

vdub said:


> > I see the dog had first billing
> 
> 
> What dog?
> ...


The park is the Fredericksburg KOA.

http://www.koa.com/where/tx/43153/


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks great!!!

So glad everyone had a great time!

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Good job, Vern!

Pics look great. Can't wait to see some of the others.

BTW, brought home just a few slices of fruit pizza to enjoy after work tonight.









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great slide show, Vern!









From the music, I would have guessed that Jolly had been there as well!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice job Vern
Looks awesome









Don


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Has been updated with summergames84 pics...

Vern


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

South Central Folks, if you want the finished slide show let me know, the pictures will be on the CD as well...

Vern action


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Vern,

Slide show came out great, glad everyone had a nice time.
No secret about your feelings for your puppy









Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, VERN!
You don't love that poodle, do you? I had several poodles, and they're very smart dogs, and wonderful companions. I thought, at first, you were showing us her "portfolio" for dog shows!!








Sure was a nice gathering, and mswalt, you could ship me a piece of that fruit pizza UPS collect!! YUMMY!! I made one, years ago, and it was so good!!








Must say yours looked alot better than the one I did!
Good to know you all had a great time!! Take care!
Darlene action


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

RizFam said:


> Vern,
> 
> Slide show came out great, glad everyone had a nice time.
> No secret about your feelings for your puppy
> ...


I have grown very fond of her







, it would devastate me if any thing was to happen to her. I did change my signature from scuba pooch to the Little Diva. Karen was telling me she was such a little diva in a post sooooo it sounded good to me.









Vern


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

vern38 said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > Vern,
> ...


I Like It







She is quite the little ham for the camera, so I'm thinkin the name suits her perfectly









Tami


----------

